# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Question about an Ukrainian menu

## Ann

I found this Ukrainian-English dual language menu online, which can be a good way to learn some food-related vocabulary.  But what does it mean when a dish has two or three numbers under "вихiд. гр."?  Are the prices on this menu for the whole dish, or per #gram?  Is it common to see "per 100 gram" prices in Ukrainian restaurants?  How about in Russia?  Thanks.

----------


## Ann

Sorry, I forgot to link it. http://www.opanas.com.ua/uploads/fil...30_08_2011.pdf

----------


## gRomoZeka

"Вихiд" (= Russian "выход") is a bit of culinary jargon and it roughly means "output", i.e. the weight of a cooked dish as opposed to the weight of its fresh ingredients. In this case they use it as a synonym of "portion".
All prices are given per portion, and indicating weights in grams for every portion is very common (it helps a customer to judge the size of a portion s/he will be given).  
 For dishes, that can be easily divided into a few main ingredients, they sometimes tell you how much of each ingredient is in a portion, or how much of it is a "main dish", and how much of it is garnish or sauce. For example, "Pancakes with strawberries 250/70" means that every portion consists of 250 grams of pancakes and 70 grams of strawberries.

----------


## Ann

So "смажені морські гребінці під соєвим соусом з диким рисом,бідими грибочками та перцем, 80/100/80/22, 178,00грн." means:
80 grams of scallops, 100 grams of rice, 80 grams of mushrooms and 22 grams of sweet pepper, and the whole dish costs 178грн, not 178*4=712грн?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...means: 80 grams of scallops, 100 grams of rice, 80 grams of mushrooms and 22 grams of sweet pepper, and the whole dish costs 178грн.

 That's right. 178 is a price of the whole portion. Why did you feel that you need to multiply the price by 4?  
 If something is sold by weight, then the price for 100 gr (or 100 ml for drinks) is given, and it's usually indicated in some way in the menu. I noticed at least one such dish here: a fried carp at the bottom of the same page. Since carps can be of different size they prefer to charge 25 grivnas for every 100 grams instead of setting a price for a portion. The menu clearly states "sold by weigh" in Ukrainian (literally "weight-y dish"), while the English translation does not seem all that clear.. "dish gravimetric"??? I wonder if people get confused or is it a common way to say it.

----------

